# Middle Fork Fire and Drowning-



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Here's some updated info from the Salmon-Challis NF website. Two areas with trees down in the river. Click on the Google Earth links for more info and a few pictures.
Salmon-Challis National Forest - Water Activities


----------



## 2bGr8Rafter (Apr 5, 2013)

More info on the drowning...very unfortunate! A reminder how quickly things can go from good to bad.

Doctor drowns during Salmon River rafting trip | KTVB.COM Boise


----------

